# Help Sunshine...



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a great idea, always looking for good cookbooks! Dumb question though, this is a "people food" cookbook right? I'm interested either way thanks for posting this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great cookbook!! Remind me on the 23rd to order one. That is when we get paid.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I downloaded the form and will be sending an order via snail mail.

Looks great!

SJ


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

bwoz said:


> That's a great idea, always looking for good cookbooks! Dumb question though, this is a "people food" cookbook right? I'm interested either way thanks for posting this.


YEp...it's for people. I, however didn't contribute any recipes. I suggested directions for making reservations but it didn't make the book!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> YEp...it's for people. I, however didn't contribute any recipes. I suggested directions for making reservations but it didn't make the book!


Now that is just too darn funny!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

IVE SEEN THE BOOK!!!! ITS VERY NICE!!!!!!!! 

I have an order form sitting on my desk...........

Im going to try and "round up" some orders for you!! WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks great, Lisa....would love to get one....I am with you on the reservations, though :doh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa...*

I don't really cook from a cookbook-not really much of a cook.

I just love the COVER of your Cookbook! What a great idea!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I LOVE cookbooks! i'm all over this!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Scorpio118 said:


> IVE SEEN THE BOOK!!!! ITS VERY NICE!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have an order form sitting on my desk...........
> 
> Im going to try and "round up" some orders for you!! WOOT WOOT!!!!


Oh how cool! You're in CT too...you must know some/one of our volunteers!!! Thanks for the round up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> I don't really cook from a cookbook-not really much of a cook.
> 
> I just love the COVER of your Cookbook! What a great idea!!


I am not much of a cook either...my husband and I lived for a year without an oven!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I am not much of a cook either...my husband and I lived for a year without an oven!


Although I've been cooking a lot lately, I could live with just a microwave!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> YEp...it's for people. I, however didn't contribute any recipes. I suggested directions for making reservations but it didn't make the book!


So this would be a postive reason to order one??? ROFL


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool! I don't have time to do much cooking these days, and have a tiny kitchen, but I'm always on the lookout for new recipes. My order will go in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> So this would be a postive reason to order one??? ROFL


LOL! You're baaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------

